
Presto Web rendering engine (Opera 12.15) on GitHub.com - jeditobe
https://forum.vivaldi.net/topic/13434/opera-presto-code-in-github
======
amyjess
It's already been DMCA'd by Opera. From reading the DMCA notice, it looks like
it was a real leak. [0]

[0]
[https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2017/2017-01-12-P...](https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2017/2017-01-12-Presto.md)

------
jeditobe
[https://www.change.org/p/opera-software-open-sources-of-
pres...](https://www.change.org/p/opera-software-open-sources-of-presto-
engine)

Please sign this to push Opera open sources for real

------
jeditobe
[https://geektimes.ru/post/284588/](https://geektimes.ru/post/284588/) \- some
discussion in russian

~~~
rasz_pl
There is already a patch for VP9 in there :o

"Patch to support VP9:
[https://paste.fedoraproject.org/528850/14846609](https://paste.fedoraproject.org/528850/14846609)
First, you need to update the firmware to 1.3.0 libvpx"

This is freaking amazing. Opera was the fastest most optimized browser I ever
used. Started with 6, finally broke down and switched to Vivaldi after 1/4 of
the web stopped working on 12.16 due to ECDHE :(

------
explorigin
DMCA. It's down.

------
beagle3
It's a shame they aren't releasing it. Same for carakan - they had a marvelous
JIT at the time, which would surely make a great study.

------
milankragujevic
Mirror:
[https://arges.hawkcdn.com/presto.zip](https://arges.hawkcdn.com/presto.zip)

------
ksec
Now the more interesting question is, How was it leaked, were Opera Hacked?

I really wish Presto could be open sourced, it is small and nimble, and should
fit well for those using Web Technologies as Desktop Apps. And if it Presto
refocus on that, they can finally throw away all the IE quirks mode.

------
jlarocco
Darn, got my hopes up that it might be a legitimate release and I might be
able to use Opera again one day.

------
asnowmanhowsad
You can still find it, I just successfully built it for Linux this morning.
People already have it running on Raspberry Pis, a platform Opera never
supported.

------
abragin
That was fast...

